# Helper Instructing a Residential Electrician on Pipe



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Your story is not at all uncommon, being an electrician can mean many different things. You can specialize in Residential, Commercial or Industrial, and within each of those you can specialize even further. Your residential electrician with 20 years experience can not bend pipe, and you with your commercial experience can not wire a house, but put either of you in an industrial setting and ask you to troubleshoot some motor controls, or use PLC logic and you would both likely be lost. 

I have 12 years industrial experience, and 5 years residential...I haven't done much commercial, but have bent a lot of pipe in my industrial work. The more varied experience you can gain the better off you will be, especially in these hard economic times, anything you can do to make yourself more valuable to an employer will help you out. 

We had a guy come into our Industrial plant a few years back...15 years of experience in the union doing construction, the guy made some beutiful conduit runs, but if you put a meter in his hands and asked him to troubleshoot something it was painful to watch. Needless to say he did not last long! :whistling2:


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

I have 4 years resi experience, and over 2 years commercial.

I caught some hell for being a journeyman unable to bend pipe when I started commercial - I learned how to bend pipe.

I've seen resi guys turn commercial, as I did, since I've gained confidence in commercial. I've also gotten to watch commercial guys flounder in resi. In my experience, being around the commercial guy struggling through resi is a more frustrating thing to endure than the resi guy learning commercial.

IMO, the commercial electrician is often more accustomed to having the engineer do all their thinking for them, and are ill-equipped to residential, where the electrician must make design decisions on their own. The commercial electrician often has an overabundance of pride, and frequently they feel resi is beneath them, which leads them to do lackluster work. (Edit: ...and not care about relevant codes.)

The resi guy frequently wants to grow and expand, which is why they came to commercial - and as such, are more prone to want to learn, IMO.

But I am also a pretty opinionated guy.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm still trying to get a hang of the commercial work I do right now.

I do work with a guy who has done a lot of industrial, he seems know how to trouble shoot, local codes, run pipe with ease and the like.

He's been encouraging me to kind of, think outside the box. Or as George and him put it "engineer" things myself.

It sounds like residential is an experience in itself. Only thing is, I'd rather stay out of residential work down here in New Orleans. I hate crawling under houses.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why would you assume a resi wireman should automatically know how to bend pipe? Is suppose he should know how to wire lighting contactors, size motor heaters and troubleshoot VFDs?

A person who has spent their entire career doing commercial and industrial may not even know how to properly strip the sheath off NM, either.

We're all ignorant, just in different areas.


----------



## SmithBuilt (Jan 9, 2009)

My guys give me grief all the time. Since I do not do much of the field work now I have forgotten how to quickly do some things. Including bending conduit. Don't get me wrong I can do it, it just takes a while for the brain cells to engage. 

Wait until you start estimating. Talk about too many things to remember or even know in the first place.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Why would you assume a resi wireman should automatically know how to bend pipe? Is suppose he should know how to wire lighting contactors, size motor heaters and troubleshoot VFDs?
> 
> A person who has spent their entire career doing commercial and industrial may not even know how to properly strip the sheath off NM, either.
> 
> We're all ignorant, just in different areas.


The only reason why I assumed anything was because I saw him working with pipe a few months ago (don't know what the results of that were), and as I said, he was generally quick to try amend my own runs his way, so I yes, I figured he knew what he was talking about.

Jeez, it's not like I looked at the guy and assumed he knew how to bend.


----------



## kapakahi (Feb 12, 2007)

Some examination boards require you to bend pipe. Town of Hempstead, Nassau County, NY. requires you to make some simple 90s an pffset a kick to their specs. No big deal but you really ought to know it. In instructing some of my apprentices I told them once, "go out and buy a bundle of 1/2" EMT and make bends." It was a lot cheaper then, like $13.00/100' but they sure got to learn to bend pipe. Later we graduated them to 1¼", 1½", & 2" and then on to bigger sizes.


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*Pipe bending*

The electrical industry is vast in knowledge and techniques. Most Electricians only move to better paying jobs. First resi, then commercial, then industrial, We Follow the money, once we have the skills. Takes 30+ years for most JW to do it all with ease. But very few go to less money


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

If you have person with at 5 years in the trade(residential) , knows the code well , can TEACH a man how to wire a house in one week, I KNOW I CAN ,:clap:I NOW HAVE THIRTY YEARS IN COMM,RESI,AND IND , To me it is not how many years you have been doing it ,it is what you learned in those 30 years... :thumbsup:the person learning needs to take some serious notes , not ask the same question over and over...comm and IND. are a different matter for sure , TROUBLE SHOOTING IS ANOTHER STORY? SHORT TERM MEMORY IS CRITICAL...


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me how one group of electricians think they are superior to another group of electricians. The residential guys think they are far more superior in code,design,speed, and general knowledge. The the commercial /industrial group feel they are far more superior in code, design, knowledge. Both feel their "side" of the trade works harder. 

I is my opinion that the residential guys do work faster. The commercial/indust. group can deal with heavier materials and more complex buildings. 

BOTH groups have to deal with code. I have come across electricians who don't know **** about the code, and have met electricians who seem to know the code- "chapter and verse". I feel that there is an equal balance between resid. & commercial electricans who know the code.

Both groups are pretty much equal in general


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Removed as to not offend egos.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> As for Rezy guys in Com or Ind it's bull. We're electricians. Although there may be specialties we have to know most of it all. A residential electrician who can't read wiring diagrams is dumb. A commercial electrician that can't run his own circuits in a house? That's an idiot right there. Not knowing applicable code for all sectors is dumb too.


Just calm it down a couple notches. I'm not going to let any 2nd year call anyone or anything dumb. Come on one of my jobs and I know I can make you feel pretty dumb in a hurry, although that wouldn't be my goal. The better part of wisdom is in realizing that you'll always be dumb at some stuff. 



Mastertorturer said:


> Oh and for the record it's not called pipe. Plumbers install pipe. We install conduit. Have some pride.


You really need to get out more. "Pipe and wire" is a widely used term for a conduit system, and "bending pipe" is readily accepted trade terminology.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Come on one of my jobs and I know I can make you feel pretty dumb in a hurry, although that wouldn't be my goal.


You're a sadistic man. :devil2:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> Well I'm an apprentice for almost 2 years ....
> 
> As for Rezy guys in Com or Ind it's bull. We're electricians. Although there may be specialties we have to know most of it all. A residential electrician who can't read wiring diagrams is dumb. A commercial electrician that can't run his own circuits in a house? That's an idiot right there. Not knowing applicable code for all sectors is dumb too.



In your vast experience in "all things electrical" you should be acutely aware that there are different means and methods used in each of those 3 areas....oh wait....you have 23 months :blink:

In case no one has told you this yet:
I have underwear that has been in the trade longer than you. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> We're all ignorant, just in different areas.


And as my mom has told me "Ignorance is different than stupid; you cant fix stupid." :thumbsup:

I know a few specific things about commercial, but I am ignorant to a lot of it since I just do residential work. I can bend pipe by eye though. I learned how to bend pipe a long time ago.

~Matt


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Mastertorturer said:


> Well I'm an apprentice for almost 2 years and have had to teach almost everyone in my shop how to bend conduit correctly. The funny thing is I learned on my own from tutorials online.
> 
> It's funny that I'm the one getting a scientific calculator and bending to 1/16 accuracy. Yet my boss and other co-workers are so arrogant. Stating things like "with experience you won't need to measure". Which is just an excuse for their idiocy.
> 
> ...


Wow just imagine how "smart" you will be when you get some real experience under your belt...sorry but with less than 2 years as an apprentice, you need to lose your superiority complex.

There are many areas one can specialize in and still call themselves an "electrician." Just because one is an electrician does not mean they are all knowing about everything in every part of the trade, nor do they need to be.

Yes we as electricians should all have the basic knowledge and skills to perform a variety of tasks, but to expect someone to be an expert in all things electrical is crazy. As far as code knowledge, knowing how to use the book, and apply it to the real world is mopre important than memorizing references.

And yes it is conduit...but if you had some real time in the trade you would now that "pipe" is very commonly used to refer to conduit, you will learn things like that *IF *you last...:whistling2:


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

In California, if your any kind of electrician res, com, agricultural, indust.. piping 101 is required knowledge..doesn't have to be clean but you should know it. I showed a guy who claimed to be a JW the door without a ride home from the jobsite when he wasn't able to bend a kick offset.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> I showed a guy who claimed to be a JW the door without a ride home from the jobsite when he wasn't able to bend a kick offset.


Glad I wasn't working for you the first day I arrived on a commercial job as a journeyman - but then again, I was driving my own car, so it wouldn't have been so bad. :laughing:


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

George Stolz said:


> Glad I wasn't working for you the first day I arrived on a commercial job as a journeyman - but then again, I was driving my own car, so it wouldn't have been so bad. :laughing:


Well if someone claims to be a jw and when i tell them to just do a few stub ups 90s... and maybe a quick kick... i come back 2 hours later and 5 scrap 10 ft sections of emt.. sorry guy but i dont think it's working out.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> I showed a guy who claimed to be a JW the door without a ride home from the jobsite when he wasn't able to bend a kick offset.


:notworthy:

It must be nice to know everything there is to know about electrical work.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Mastertorturer said:


> Well I'm an apprentice for almost 2 years and have had to teach almost everyone in my shop how to bend conduit correctly. The funny thing is I learned on my own from tutorials online.
> 
> It's funny that I'm the one getting a scientific calculator and bending to 1/16 accuracy. Yet my boss and other co-workers are so arrogant. Stating things like "with experience you won't need to measure". Which is just an excuse for their idiocy.
> 
> ...


if you were my helper and called me dumb or thought you were gods gift to the trade you wouldnt have a job the next day. you didnt see anything in almost 2 years in the trade. if someone tells me they know everything in this field they are lying


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

That was the response I expected. Perhaps an apology is in order. When ever I meet new electricians it's funny. The best way to know someone is to see what it takes to get them mad.

For this I am sorry. 

Really it's to see if they keep a cool head. How they treat new people in the trade. What they actually know or are willing to prove. 

Could care less what you call it. Pipe, raceway, conduit, and hell you could call it a wire pull'n doo hichky. 

It's just odd to see a thread that reads "Helper Instructing a Residential Electrician on pipe". It reminded me of a valuable lesson. 

One person, one bender, one bend at a time.

PS- It's a forum. The real world is off the screen.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> if you were my helper and called me dumb or thought you were gods gift to the trade you wouldnt have a job the next day.


:notworthy:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> :notworthy:


on the other hand if you told me you knew everything in the field i would believe you


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> on the other hand if you told me you knew everything in the field i would believe you



Now you're learning. And I get all the women I want too. :nerd:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Now you're learning. And I get all the women I want too. :nerd:


:donatello::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> That was the response I expected. Perhaps an apology is in order. When ever I meet new electricians it's funny. The best way to know someone is to see what it takes to get them mad.
> 
> For this I am sorry.
> 
> ...



Nice back stroke- Training for the Olympics?:no:

Just be careful,These guys/gals will teach you a lot.(if they want to)

And remember: Most here have forgotten more than you know.:whistling2:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> Removed as to not offend egos.



Um...no


Mastertorturer said:


> Well I'm an apprentice for almost 2 years and have had to teach almost everyone in my shop how to bend conduit correctly. The funny thing is I learned on my own from tutorials online.
> 
> It's funny that I'm the one getting a scientific calculator and bending to 1/16 accuracy. Yet my boss and other co-workers are so arrogant. Stating things like "with experience you won't need to measure". Which is just an excuse for their idiocy.
> 
> ...



There it is ~ you can't make it go away..."real world" or "internet".



Mastertorturer said:


> That was the response I expected. Perhaps an apology is in order. When ever I meet new electricians it's funny. The best way to know someone is to see what it takes to get them mad.
> 
> For this I am sorry.
> 
> Really it's to see if they keep a cool head. How they treat new people in the trade. What they actually know or are willing to prove.


Too little...too late.

If this is how you treat people you first meet....it's a wonder you got this far in life.




Mastertorturer said:


> PS- It's a forum. The real world is off the screen.


...and in the real world, you can't take back the crap you say.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

There is an entire generation of tradesman who; since the 70's have degraded a once skilled trade. People who take short cuts for profit. People who think strapping on an Electricians tool belt makes them an electrician. Journeyman that don't own or know how to use a multimeter. 

Imigrants by the boatload who are under paid and over worked. Imigrants that do not know theory or code. Bosses that would rather keep their money instead of buying PPE. And to top it all off there are corrupt inspectors that enable these criminals and endanger lives. 

So maybe I do think these people are idiots. Yeah I'm an Apprentice who knows better. There are licensed guys who use "experience" as a defence like cowards. If you think I'm arrogant then maybe you should look in the mirror too.

There's no danger of me losing my job. These people will be judged by me. My opinion will not change. Any "electrician" defending this type of behavior is as pathetic as these hackers. 

So watch your **** because during my career I'm hunting you. 

Good luck.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> Yeah I'm an Apprentice who knows better. There are licensed guys who use "experience" as a defence like cowards. If you think I'm arrogant then maybe you should look in the mirror too.


I have earned the ability to be "arrogant".
You have not.
As a refresher ~> #*15*



Mastertorturer said:


> There's no danger of me losing my job.


If you say so.....there was also no danger of the Titanic sinking :whistling2:

Come back in 3 yrs when you top out....unless your hanging on daddy's wallet, you'll be done w/your present employer.






Mastertorturer said:


> So watch your **** because during my career I'm hunting you.
> 
> Good luck.



Come get some....you will be needing the luck as I possess the skill, knowledge and attitude.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

the insurgency of of illegals from the southern united states border crossing has contributed to a lot of problems in the electrical trade as far as hack work, incompetent, unsafe, not skilled and unlicensed and amaetuer labor.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> the insurgency of of illegals from the southern united states border crossing has contributed to a lot of problems in the electrical trade as far as hack work, incompetent, unsafe, not skilled and unlicensed and amaetuer labor.


Which was my point from the beginning. 

Whenever someone calls out an incompetent journeymen they instantly back peddle. It's text book reaction. First thing they do is strongly disagree and get angry. Even when it's totally uncalled for. Next they act like you're the one who's wrong. Then the "experience" card is played. A lame defense because you can't argue time. Then the "fine; you do it then". 

Which is were you prove them wrong with code or results. 

These people are fakes. When you know what you're doing there is absolutely no reason for confrontation. 

The confusing thing is why me being an apprentice instantly invalidates my opinion. Or why anyone would defend poor electrical work? What planet are you guys on. 

Maybe you haven't seen what I see daily. Doing maintenance I've seen at least a thousand dangerous and ******** installations in 2 years. 80% were done by licensed guys. The other 20% were immigrants.

People from India, Pakistan, South America and others are the worst hackers. They don't use wire strippers; they use a knife. They don't twist wire nuts to the insulation. They work live on anything. They accept extremely low wages. If the part isn't there they'll chop up others to fit. 

It's criminal.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Mastertorturer said:


> Which was my point from the beginning.
> 
> Whenever someone calls out an incompetent journeymen they instantly back peddle. It's text book reaction. First thing they do is strongly disagree and get angry. Even when it's totally uncalled for. Next they act like you're the one who's wrong. Then the "experience" card is played. A lame defense because you can't argue time. Then the "fine; you do it then".
> 
> ...


Very well said. I was going to use the word amigo or mexican but some of the mods here are very ethnic friendly even though the truth is the truth regarding substandard illegals from south of the u.s.a. border causing problems in California espcially.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Mastertorturer said:


> Which was my point from the beginning.
> 
> Whenever someone calls out an incompetent journeymen they instantly back peddle. It's text book reaction. First thing they do is strongly disagree and get angry. Even when it's totally uncalled for. Next they act like you're the one who's wrong. Then the "experience" card is played. A lame defense because you can't argue time. Then the "fine; you do it then".
> 
> ...


so you go around causing trouble with guys that have there licenses and your only a 2 year helper? you must not have a lot of friends

whats wrong with using a knife to strip wire? i use a hawkbill knife so am i incompetent?


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> so you go around causing trouble with guys that have there licenses and your only a 2 year helper? you must not have a lot of friends
> 
> whats wrong with using a knife to strip wire? i use a hawkbill knife so am i incompetent?


I don't know the guy personally but I have been a sparky for 11+ years. In my time 2 years working for a sparky I learned more than most newly minted JW's. Then again it's what you put in to it that you get back....


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> I don't know the guy personally but I have been a sparky for 11+ years. In my time 2 years working for a sparky I learned more than most newly minted JW's. Then again it's what you put in to it that you get back....


hes just cocky. i see cocky helpers like him all day long. if he came to me yelling at me or whatever about how great he is and how much journeymen suck he probably will be on truck cleaning detail for the next month


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i use a hawkbill knife so am i incompetent?



Yes.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Yes.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I use a knife sometimes too..any blade works I prefer my ***** though but sometimes I rather not go get my toolbag far away in my truck.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have pretty much done it all residential commercial industrial. NM EMT to rigid. Doesn't make me any better or worse to anyone.

Give me the cockiest of electricians that know it all and I'll bet one day with me on a testing job and they'd be lost. BUt that's OK because I do not condem, I teach.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh yeah send the cocky ones my way. I told many not to come to work the next day because it wasn't working out and handed them their check. 1 out of 5 folks I choose to take on gets that sidetalk at the end of the day. I'm a hard ass when it comes to wannabes....


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well Brian , we do lots of heavy commercial and industrial power plant work lots of conduit or pipe work underground large projects from the ground up to sign off day two year jobs , ive got my masters in electrical two years ago i wired and built the new home of our dreams FAILED ruff in inspection because i put a few j -boxs up in the attic space .Can you believe it wow !!what a NEC issue . And put up a 400 amp service on the house for a future shop which i have now added and the inspector said ,who ever did this work its a waste of money and a electrical over kill . I kinda fix the j boxs and let it go with a bigg  but yes we all think were the best but there is always someone smarter most of our testing is done by Powers Electric down here Brian we dont test it has to be a seperate testing contractor not us you know what i mean breaker testing each one taken out and transformer testing buss bars & duck i learn by watching them test on each job thats what id like to do someday Brian .Best to yas


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Well there is a differance between actually knowing what the correct way is and acting like you know. When I say it; it's fact. There is never a time when I just go off half-cocked spewing garbage. It's facts or nothing. 

It's the reason I chose this career. It's science. It's law. It's work or doesn't work. Right or wrong. Otherwise I don't say anything at all. 

Frig these days you'd be lucky to have an apprentice interested in being right. There is no motivation from younger guys these days. They **** around with their cell phone and don't care about anything. 

When I mentioned people stripping wire with a knife I meant from #10-14. A hawkbill knife is for splitting romex or sheathing large cable. Although it's more proffesional to use a cable stripper if you do it once a week. Knives are slow, knick the the wire and leave ragged insulation.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

We have this problem at my shop because we have both a ressi dept. and a commercial dept. Both think each is better than the other.

I think apprentices should have to do a little ressi, commercial, spend a year on a service truck.......hell even a little industrial.

Of course this is not possible everywhere but we try to rotate our apprentices, makes them better electricians!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Of course this is not possible everywhere but we try to rotate our apprentices, makes them better electricians!


You betcha. Efficiency suffers in the short term, so right now might not be a good time to do that, but in general that's a solid idea. I count myself as pretty lucky that I've been exposed to all sorts of weird and trivial areas of the trade over the years, and I think that makes me a better electrician today. Plus, I tend to also bid work I know nothing about, and that helps too... trial by fire, you might say. Fake it 'till you make it, I can often be heard telling guys.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

fake it till you make it - nothing truer said , a personal motto of mine


----------



## jwiehagen76 (Jan 5, 2009)

I read more than i comment here, but i have noticed what you guys are saying. Not to long ago one of are older electricians in the shop was asked a simple 3 way switch question and the reply was not what i expected for 35yrs. We are mtr inspectors and d.c overhead crane repair and he is very good at that,but house wiring not so hot. We are are like a sub branch of electricians i guess


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I am not a bad ass or a know it all, I am just in a different end of the business from most. Stick me with a PLC and I would be scratching my hear. But I'll help anyone anywhere.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> I am not a bad ass ...


...me neither...I'm the guy bad asses call "Sir".














j/k 
Haven't gotten to use that one in awhile :laughing:


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't stand the young kids these days. They are always on the cellphone and not focused for the job.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> I can't stand the young kids these days. They are always on the cellphone and not focused for the job.


Set rules and expect them to obey, when we were the young ones we were called worthless hippies, long haired freaks, potheads and now we are the top of the work force. So I do not believe all the younger generation are lazy or stupid they need leadership. I hope I am right I have 4 kids of my own.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I have to say my kid is my best helper..because he knows I will take away his allowance, computer, cell phone and his new scion xb. But other folks kid or the new young apprentice is on the cellphone or texting some garbage when you need him to help yah put a pipe in the right place.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

:no: I started on a job back in 82 , my wanna be leadman had been in the trade 6 years , since i spun circles around the bosses son in law , i was let go we were doing tract homes and condo's at the time , i was fast learner going to school for electrical ....i was plugging and switching /finish work 7 condo's aday, to me work was fun and has always been ...too fast for the boss so he let me go , i just want to thank him :thumbsup: where ever is , bending pipe is pretty simple , buy a bundle and practice with some who knows:jester: you will never learn it all


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

speaking of which I just told a apprentice to pack up and come back to work next week and leave his blackberry at home or don't come back at all. damn kid was texting his gf while i was trying to teach pipe threading 101.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

nick said:


> FAILED ruff in inspection because i put a few j -boxs up in the attic space .Can you believe it wow !!what a NEC issue .



Nick, what NEC article covered the j-box in the attic. An accessible attic falls within 314.29.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> speaking of which I just told a apprentice to pack up and come back to work next week and leave his blackberry at home or don't come back at all. damn kid was texting his gf while i was trying to teach pipe threading 101.


Good.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> speaking of which I just told a apprentice to pack up and come back to work next week and leave his blackberry at home or don't come back at all. damn kid was texting his gf while i was trying to teach pipe threading 101.


i would of slapped it out of his hands then sent him home


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Plus, I tend to also bid work I know nothing about, and that helps too... trial by fire, you might say. Fake it 'till you make it, I can often be heard telling guys.



I'm not gonna lie here.......

Being a relatively new EC in these times, that is a very inspiring statement. :devil:


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i would of slapped it out of his hands then sent him home


I really wanted to and only thing stopping me would be my ass getting sued by the apprentice or the dept of industrial relations, plus civil suit for battery and etc. Stupid kids like that are usually looking for any excuse to not work and get paid... imagine workers comp.. boss terrorized me and violently smashed my cellphone.....i'm mentally hurt.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

So back on topic, one would think atleast in California... 1/2" pipe is very common in residential applications and infact in San Francisco Building code, 2 or more residential unit buildings, the pipes req. ahh maybe it's just a California thing?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> So back on topic, one would think atleast in California... 1/2" pipe is very common in residential applications and infact in San Francisco Building code, 2 or more residential unit buildings, the pipes req. ahh maybe it's just a California thing?


Yeah, definitely a Californian thing....maybe even a SF thing. You guys are known for lots of weirdness their anyway.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, definitely a Californian thing....maybe even a SF thing. You guys are known for lots of weirdness their anyway.


i hope RI passes a requirement that makes you guys install pvc coated rigid conduit in residential houses


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i hope RI passes a requirement that makes you guys install pvc coated rigid conduit in residential houses


:blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i hope RI passes a requirement that makes you guys install pvc coated rigid conduit in residential houses


 
I would first like to watch you wire a house with that stuff and try getting the money from a builder.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I would first like to watch you wire a house with that stuff and try getting the money from a builder.


im just kidding around. but on a serious note i wouldnt mind wiring a house in regular rigid conduit or emt. might be pretty fun just as long as they pay me


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> im just kidding around. but on a serious note i wouldnt mind wiring a house in regular rigid conduit or emt. might be pretty fun just as long as they pay me


I think I'd rather work on the line in a poultry processing plant than pipe a house in rigid conduit.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I think I'd rather work on the line in a poultry processing plant than pipe a house in rigid conduit.


No way sounds like a blast!! A couple boxes 'a Meyers hubs, ericsons, and threadless rigid couplings smells way better than rooster guts.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I think I'd rather work on the line in a poultry processing plant than pipe a house in rigid conduit.


 if i ever decide to wire my house in rigid conduit ill let you be my helper for the day


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I helped a buddy of mine rewire his 1926 bungalow a few years back. Usually what you'll find is pipe in the ceiling, MAYBE a switch and BX for the rest. His was ALL pipe. and when I say pipe I mean rigid. As you know, Chicago is no stranger to resi pipe, but to have that much of it was a real treat. Sometime I'm going to get pictures of a house that is piped before drywall. I know a few have been asking.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> if i ever decide to wire my house in rigid conduit ill let you be my helper for the day



Oh, how can I resist such an offer?  :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Oh, how can I resist such an offer?  :laughing:


 oh come on peter i know you would pay just to work one day with me :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> oh come on peter i know you would pay just to work one day with me :laughing:



Of course. :notworthy:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

goose134 said:


> I helped a buddy of mine rewire his 1926 bungalow a few years back. Usually what you'll find is pipe in the ceiling, MAYBE a switch and BX for the rest. His was ALL pipe. and when I say pipe I mean rigid. As you know, Chicago is no stranger to resi pipe, but to have that much of it was a real treat. Sometime I'm going to get pictures of a house that is piped before drywall. I know a few have been asking.



Years ago we did alot of government work, Air Bases,navy etc. All conduit,What a PITA in,out and thru the metal studs!

Don't know how you guys in Chi-town do it...must just be conditioning.

As far as RI: Don't give those BOZOs' any ideas!!!!


----------

